# Βήρωσσος / Βηρωσσός



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2010)

Ο *Βήρωσσος* (Berossus) ήταν Βαβυλώνιος ιερέας και συγγραφέας στους ελληνιστικούς χρόνους που έγραψε τα _Βαβυλωνιακά_ (History of Babylonia) --τα βρίσκω όμως να αναφέρονται και ως _Χαλδαϊκά_-- και όπου αναφέρεται στο μυθικό αμφίβιο θεό _Ωάννη_ (σήμερα, συνήθως γράφεται άκλιτο, Οάννες από το αγγλικό Oannes).

Εδώ αποσπάσματα από το έργο του, στην αρχή του οποίου βρίσκονται και τα τρία ονόματα που με ενδιαφέρουν: Βήρωσσος, Βαβυλωνιακά, Ωάννης:

*1. Berossos F 1.1 FGrHist*
Βήρωσσος δὲ ἐν τῇ πρώτῃ τῶν Βαβυλωνιακῶν φησι γενέσθαι μὲν αὐτὸν κατὰ Ἀλέξανδρον τὸν Φιλίππου τὴν ἡλικίαν. ἀναγραφὰς δὲ πολλῶν ἐν Βαβυλῶνι φυλάσσεσθαι μετὰ πολλῆς ἐπιμελείας ἀπὸ ἐτῶν †που ὑπὲρ μυριάδων ιε περιεχούσας χρόνον· περιέχειν δὲ τὰς ἀναγραφὰς ἱστορίας περὶ τοῦ οὐρανοῦ καὶ θαλάσσης καὶ πρωτογονίας καὶ βασιλέων καὶ τῶν κατʹ αὐτοὺς πράξεων.
*2. Berossos F 1.4 FGrHist*
ἐν δὲ τῷ πρώτῳ ἐνιαυτῷ φανῆναι ἐκ τῆς Ἐρυθρᾶς θαλάσσης κατὰ τὸν ὁμοροῦντα τόπον τῇ Βαβυλωνίᾳ ζῶον †ἄφρενον† ὀνόματι Ὠάννην, [[καθὼς καὶ Ἀπολλόδωρος ἱστόρησε]], τὸ μὲν ὅλον σῶμα ἔχον ἰχθύος,...​Η ερώτησή μου είναι αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κατά πόσο είναι δόκιμη η χρήση της παραπάνω τριάδας (επειδή στο νέτι βρίσκω Βέρωσσους και Βερώσσους, Βαβυλωνιακή ιστορία και, όπως ήδη έγραψα, άκλιτο Οάννες).


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2010)

Αφού τα βρίσκεις και τα τρία σε τόσο έγκυρα κείμενα, τι άλλην έχεις χρείαν μαρτύρων;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2010)

Επειδή στα τρέχοντα δεν τα χρησιμοποιούν... :)


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2010)

Εδώ έχεις το μάλαμα και ψάχνεσαι με τους τσίγκους; :)


----------



## sarant (May 6, 2010)

Πολύ καλή ατάκα!

(Υπάρχει και η "το φίδι βλέπεις και τη συρμή γυρεύεις;" ή "το λύκο βλέπεις και τον ντορό γυρεύεις;" αλλά η δική σου είναι πιο ταιριαστή)


----------



## pidyo (May 6, 2010)

Βήρωσσο τον έμαθα εγώ, σε κάποιους μεταγενέστερους συγγραφείς όμως τονίζεται στη λήγουσα. Το Η πάντως είναι βέβαιο: με έψιλον δεν υπάρχει ούτε μια φιλολογική ή επιγραφική μαρτυρία, οπότε υποψιάζομαι ότι τα Βερωσσος του διαδικτύου είναι εκ της αγγλικής... 

Ο τίτλος του έργου δεν σώζεται. Βαβυλωνιακά λέγεται συνήθως, αλλά άλλα αποσπάσματα παραπέμπουν στα Χαλδαϊκά ή στην Χαλδαϊκή ιστορία. Τον Ωάννη δεν τον ήξερα, αλλά όλες οι μαρτυρίες είναι με αυτήν την ορθογραφία.


----------



## StellaP (May 6, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν σας βοηθάει, αλλά έψαξα στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Πυρσού και γράφει Βηρωσσός (στη λήγουσα) και Ωάννης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2010)

Costas said:


> Εδώ έχεις το μάλαμα και ψάχνεσαι με τους τσίγκους; :)


Ως γνωστόν, το κακό νόμισμα διώχνει το καλό... :) Ευχαριστώ σας όλους, πάντως!


----------



## Zazula (May 7, 2010)

Από τον Πάπυρο:

*Βηρωσ(σ)ός*, ο ή *Βήρωσος* (αρχ.)· Βαβυλώνιος ελληνιστής, ιερέας του ναού του θεού Βήλου. Το όνομά του είναι ο εξελληνισμένος τύπος του περσικού ονόματος Περούξ, που στους Βυζαντινούς απαντά με τον τύπο Περύξης. Έγραψε στα Ελληνικά ιστορία της πατρίδας του με τίτλο *Βαβυλωνιακά*, όπως αναφέρουν ο Αλέξανδρος ο Πολυΐστωρ και ο Αθήναιος. Από αυτό το σύγγραμμα, που εκτός από τις μυθικές παραδόσεις περιείχε και αξιόπιστες ιστορικές ειδήσεις, σώθηκαν μόνο λίγα αποσπάσματα από τον Ιώσηπο, τον Αλέξανδρο τον Πολυΐστορα, τον Αβυδηνό, τον Ευσέβιο, τον Τατιανό και τον Σύγκελλο. Η χρονική διάρκεια της αφήγησης κάλυπτε το διάστημα 468-215 π.Χ. Το έργο αυτό είχε αφιερώσει ο Βηρωσσός στον βασιλιά της Συρίας Αντίοχο Α' τον Σωτήρα (281-262 π.Χ.). Στα δύο πρώτα βιβλία εξέθετε κοσμολογικές παραδόσεις και ύστερα παρέθετε καταλόγους βασιλέων. Η κυρίως ιστορική αφήγηση άρχιζε στο τρίτο βιβλίο. Έδινε επίσης πληροφορίες για τις αστρονομικές και φιλοσοφικές γνώσεις των Βαβυλωνίων.

*Ωάννης*, ο (αρχ.)· εξελληνισμένο από τον *Βηρωσ(σ)ό* όνομα βαβυλωνιακής θεότητας, το οποίο αναφέρουν μεταγενέστεροι συγγραφείς και συμπιλητές (Ιώσηπος, Ευσέβιος Καισαρείας, Ιππόλυτος, _Ώης_ στον Φώτιο). Ο Ωάννης περιγράφεται ότι είχε σώμα ψαριού, αλλά («τάλλα μεν τών μελών ιχθύος έχοντα, κεφαλήν δε και πόδας και χείρας ανδρός») ότι έβγαινε από την θάλασσα και κατά την διάρκεια τής ημέρας δίδασκε τους ανθρώπους: «γραμμάτων και μαθημάτων και τεχνών παντοδαπών εμπειρίαν, και πόλεων συνοικισμούς και ιερών ιδρύσεων και νόμων εισηγήσεις και γεωμετρίαν διδάσκειν και σπέρματα και καρπών συναγωγάς υποδεικνύναι, και συνόλως πάντα τα προς ημέρωσιν βίου παραδιδόναι τοις ανθρώποις». Στην ακρογιαλιά επίσης βρισκόταν η πόλη Εριντού, αφιερωμένη στον θεό Έα. Η πιθανότητα ταύτισης τού Ωάννη με τον Έα είναι ελάχιστη. Πιο πιθανό φαίνεται να έστειλε ο Έα τον Ωάννη για να εκπολιτίσει τους ανθρώπους.


----------



## pidyo (May 7, 2010)

Πρόχειρη καταγραφή από τα αποσπάσματα του Βηρωσσου (επίτηδες άτονο:)) στην έκδοση του Jacoby (Die Fragmente der Griechischen Historiker) τόσο στα κείμενα όσο και στα υπομνήματα: 
Παυσανίας: Βηρόσου (γεν.)
Ιώσηπος: Βηρῶσος, Βήρωσσος, Βηρωσσός
Κλήμης: Βηρώσσου (γεν.)
Αθήναιος: Βήρωσος
Τατιανός: Βηρωσός
Ευσέβιος: Βηρωσσός και Βηρωσός
Σύγκελλος: Βήρωσσος

Κοινώς, τρέχα γύρευε. Σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, με τους αρχαίους συγγραφείς να έχουν όποια γραφή τους κατέβει και χωρίς επιγραφικές μαρτυρίες (που έλυσαν το πρόβλημα, π.χ. του Πολυπέρχοντα, που πολλοί τον έγραφαν Πολυσπέρχοντα γιατί έτσι τον είχαν κάποιοι αρχαίοι συγγραφείς, μέχρι που οι επιγραφικές μαρτυρίες επιβεβαίωσαν τη μορφή Πολυπέρχων), δεν υπάρχει σωστό και λάθος. Οπότε ακολουθεί κανείς τη μορφή που συνηθίζεται στον χώρο. Βλέπω, π.χ., ότι ο Τσοπανάκης στη μετάφραση του Lesky έχει Βηρωσσός. Αν κάνουν το ίδιο και άλλες γραμματολογίες, Βηρωσσός, να πάει και το παλιάμπελο.


----------



## Costas (May 7, 2010)

Ξέρουμε σε ποια συλλαβή τονιζόταν ο κύριος αυτός στη δική του γλώσσα; Αν ήταν Μπελρέουσου ή Μπελρεούσου; Το σημαδάκι που έχει η wikipedia προς τα πού δείχνει; Αφού μπορείς να διαλέξεις όποια συλλαβή θέλεις, γιατί να μη διαλέξεις αυτήν που έχει το πρωτότυπο όνομα;


----------

